# dalaa length question



## devolve (Aug 22, 2010)

I want a 60" (i heard the 58" was not a good shooter). 

I am ready to order now but I dont know what riser length to get or WHY to choose one over the other. 

please explain for me guys and gals...

thanks!!

I draw 28.5-29", split fingered and will be shooting 55lbs if that matters.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't think you can make a 60" dalaa on a 21" riser. I'm thinking 62" is as short as you can go on a 21".


----------



## Dennis (Aug 23, 2010)

I've shot a couple of them and as with any other bow i like a short riser and long limbs that combo feels the best to me.


----------



## RogerB (Aug 23, 2010)

Barry is correct, with the 21 in riser and short limbs you get a 62 in bow. But with a 17 in. (what I and Fatboy have) and shorts you get a 58", mediums a 60", and longs a 62". However, if you want ILF it only comes in 21". The 17 is DAS fittings only (which I like very much, and have started building some DAS fittings WARFs). ILF limbs can be converted. I would not say the 58 doesn't shoot good, with my 27" draw it is great. Certainly longer bows shoot better, that could be said with any bow I think, more importantly (with your draw length) is the limb length. I would recommend at least mediums and longs would be great. IMHO the 17 "is" the hunting riser.


----------



## Fatboy (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree with Roger about the 17" being the hunting riser.I draw 31" and have the 62" bow.It is really smooth at that draw length so I think you'll be just fine with a 60" bow.


----------



## RogerB (Aug 23, 2010)

There is a 50# @ 28", 21 inch DAS Dalaa, total length 62" (all camo) on trad talk for $575 right now. Might get it alittle lower with a offer, about a $200 savings.


----------



## devolve (Aug 23, 2010)

im going to order a 17" riser with medium limbs. 60" is what I want for a hunting bow.

next question:

how adjustable is the draw weight in real life? If I get 55# limbs what will they go down to and up to?

thanks guys


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 23, 2010)

I also like shorter risers with longer limbs.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 23, 2010)

I would honestly and truly take FATBOY and ROGER's  Advice on this as they got WAY more sperience playin with Daaaaaaaallllaaaaaas than I do.

Back when I shot tourneys I wanted the longest riser I could get to make a 62 or 64" bow. I don't draw long enough to flex 66-68" recurve limbs enough. And ever since I started shooting 62-64" recurves I've just not been fond of anything shorter than 62".

Short risers and long limbs make buttery smooth feeling nonstacking sweetheart bows. But there's a reason 21st century longbows held the speed records for as long as they did... and that reason is tied directly to the reason why their riser sections are so long and stiff. 

However. The longer the riser with shorter limbs requires serious limbs. No junk need apply. cheap limbs, ill thought out wedges and tapers. stacking issues. .... a long riser with short limbs will tattle tale and show every single one of these things. So if one was to go for the longriser short limb direction?? they need to be sure the limbs they're getting are Q-U-A-L-I-T-Y.

  I think you will shoot a 60" daala better than you realize you can shoot because from my limited shooting with them, they are great shooting bows. But in all honesty I think you would shoot a 62"er with your draw even better. But then again.... I think everyone would be suprised at how well they shoot with a couple extra inches added to them short bows.



19 and 21" risers really suit me. My favorite is a 21" riser with a set of shorts... But like I said it takes a good set of limbs for that.


----------



## RogerB (Aug 24, 2010)

2.5 lb up and 2.5 down for a total of 5# total adjustment, so if you order a 55# @ 28 you will be able to get 52.5 to 57.5. With your draw it will actually end up about 55 to 60. That is what 3Rivers says, (you might get another pound each way, but it is not worth pushing). When you order, tell them exactly what you want to shoot and they will set up the bow before they ship it (weight and tiller). Because of you draw lenght you should think of their bows coming in 52.5 and 57.5 draw weight (rather than 50 and 55)and make your choice on that. Which weight would you be more comfortable with, just be careful and dont overbow yourself, you are purchasing tuneability and preformance in the bow, with a few less pounds the quality of your shooting goes up, what a great combination.
I agree with Lance, I love "21 in risers" and I have short limbs on some of them(but I am shooting "carbon/foam" limbs and have a short draw), but If I had to purchase another Dalaa "for hunting" it would be another 17" with med. or long limbs.
What I think I would do is: purchase a 17" riser  (camo) from 3rivers, and a set of 42# Winex longs from Lancaster (they will convert them to DAS for you), and then get Big Jim to dip them to match. With my short draw that would be so smooth I wouldn't even know I was drawing and shooting the bow until I saw my arrow sticking in the middle of the 10 ring. Total cost, about the same as the complete bow (with carbon/foam limbs) from 3rivers, but way more bow.


----------



## RogerB (Aug 24, 2010)

Actually you could get Hoyt 990CXs for $450 or W&W INNOs for $425 (both last years top of the line, I mean what the top Olympic shooters are using) Now you are talking about a bow with REAL WOW factor. I would feel like I would need to say "I'm sorry" to it, everytime I put one of them GoldTip Blems on the string


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 24, 2010)

Dang Roger you talkin serious accuracy factories now bro. about 2 months ago I played with a friends set up. He hadda Hoyt Nexus Riser with BF extreme limbs on it all film dipped predator camo. I felt like hitting him over the head and running real fast to my truck with the bow. That was a seriously fine piece of gear. lil noisey!! (dadgum ILF fittins!) but man oh man was it a shooter.


----------



## devolve (Aug 24, 2010)

ORDERED!!!!

17" riser
55# limbs for a 60" bow all camo. Talked with Randy, hes a good guy and tells it like it is. It will ship tomorrow. I was going to have them set it up for me but I decided I want to do it. I will read the manual then put her where i want her and she just might be the one that goes with me the morning of the 11th next month

 happy guy....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 24, 2010)

Gonna be real suprised if this doesn't have a happy ending.


----------



## RogerB (Aug 25, 2010)

Happy for you!


----------



## devolve (Aug 25, 2010)

shipped today.....................


----------



## Dennis (Aug 25, 2010)

Yall need to quit talking about them you got me wanting one


----------



## devolve (Aug 25, 2010)

they have a 30 day deal on this bow as well. If you dont like it they will refund your money and take the bow back. 

and there is 6 left in stock


----------

